# Ruger Wrangler



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The talk is these basic .22's are being bought faster than they can be put on the shelves'. MSRP $200.00. I don't feel the need as I have enough .22's, but this is probably a smart move by Ruger. Their .22 Single-Sixes are pretty pricey for the .22 market. I'm still playing with my TX22 anyway


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, well, they must be flying off the shelves, because I'll be damned if I have seen any around my area.


----------

